# Suche Historienroman im mittelalterlichen England



## Maxicus (7. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute, 
Weihnachten klopft ja schon so mehr oder weniger kräftig an die Tür und ich brauch noch das ein oder andere Geschenk.
Für meine Schwester hätte ich gerne einen Historienroman erworben. Nun das Problem: Ich hab keine Ahnung welche davon gut sind.
Ich weiß das ihr der Schreibstil von Rebecca Gable sehr gut gefällt, von eben dieser hat sie aber schon so viele ansammlungen von Papier, gebunden in tragbaren Hüllen.
Es sollte vorzugsweise im mittelalterlichen England spielen. Der Hauptcharakter darf männlich oder weiblich sein, wobei weiblich leicht bevorzugt wird.
Die Geschichte darf sich natürlich um eine fiktive Figur drehen, aber sollte schon Parallelen zur Wirklichkeit haben. Also ich denke mal Drachen, Elfen und Zwerge die durch eine Parralleluniversumszeitanomallienkrümmung in unsere Zeit stiefeln entfallen.
Besonders toll währe natürlich eine ganze Buchreihe, mit der man sozusagen anfangen könnte. Aber das muss nicht sein.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus für Ideen und hoffe das sich was findet, was sie noch nicht ihr eigen nennt.


----------



## polarwolf (7. Dezember 2013)

"Die Säulen der Erde" und "Die Tore der Welt" von Ken Follet triffen deine Ansprüche ziemlich genau. Das sind sehr dicke Bücher, die authentisch das mittelalterliche Leben in England darstellen, es gibt weibliche und männliche Charaktere. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie alt deine Schwester ist, Gewalt und Sex kommen auch vor.


----------



## Gold (7. Dezember 2013)

Buchtips:

- Erstes Buch der Reihe: "Feuer und Stein" von Diana Gabaldon - kurze Eckpunkte: Zeitreisen ins Schottland 1743, Hauptheldin , Erfolgsroman.

- Erstes Buch der Reihe: "Vogelfrei" von Julianne Lee - kurze Eckpunkte: Zeitreisen ins Schottland 1713, Hauptheld, kommt ne Fee vor.


----------



## beercarrier (7. Dezember 2013)

Rebecca Gable Waringham-Saga, genau was du brauchst


----------



## n3rd (7. Dezember 2013)

Hab mich mit solch einer speziellen Thematik nicht beschäftigt, aber es kann fast jedes Buch von Shakespeare sein. Habe bis jetzt nur drei Werke von Ihm gelesen und alle Treffen 
eigentlich die Wünsche von Dir/Deiner Schwester genau auf den Kopf.
Sonst vllt. ein Roman über den schottischen Helden - William Wallace?
Meine nächste Empfehlung versiert auf den ehemaligen Germanenreich: "Hagen von Tronje" von Wolfgang Hollbein. (hat mir persönlich sehr gefallen)

lg. n3rd


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2013)

Ich weiß nicht ob das was  ist http://www.amazon.de/Wölfe-Hilary-M...TF8&colid=32WTBXFQYK9KK&coliid=I3FCI4ZPS131G9, da ich es nicht gelesen habe.


----------



## Wiggo (11. Dezember 2013)

Nicht zwingend England, aber super Historienromane: Vandenberg


----------



## OctoCore (11. Dezember 2013)

Rebecca Gable? Nie gehört - was macht die denn für eine Richtung? Hoffentlich nicht mittelalterliche Romantikschnulze. 

Was ist mit den Klassikern?
Z.B. von Sir Walter Scott?
Ivanhoe (der schwarze Ritter) sollte wohl jeder kennen - zumindest als Film. 
Rob Roy ebenfalls.


----------



## Maxicus (15. Dezember 2013)

Ersteinmal: Danke für die vielen Vorschläge. 

Meine Schwester hat die Volljährigkeit schon seit mehr als einem Jahrzehnt erreich deswegen: Blut, Gewallt, Sex und all die anderen Sachen die nicht in Kinderbüchern vorkommen sind gar kein Problem und ich denke sogar erwünscht.
Diese ganzen "bekannten" Romane wie die von Shakesspear oder auch William Wallace, Ivanhoe sind entweder gelesen oder "gesehen", deswegen fallen die wohl auch raus. 

Was Rebeca Gable und Ihre Saga betrifft: Ich schrieb ja das sie schon viele Bücher von Ihr hat, da macht diese Saga keine Ausnahme.




Gold schrieb:


> Buchtips:
> 
> - Erstes Buch der Reihe: "Feuer und Stein" von Diana Gabaldon - kurze Eckpunkte: Zeitreisen ins Schottland 1743, Hauptheldin , Erfolgsroman.
> 
> - Erstes Buch der Reihe: "Vogelfrei" von Julianne Lee - kurze Eckpunkte: Zeitreisen ins Schottland 1713, Hauptheld, kommt ne Fee vor.



Ich denke das könnte etwas sein. Wobei das natürlich in Schottland spielt und nicht in England 
Ich werde mir die ganzen Vorschläge mal ansehen, wird sicherlich was dabei sein! 

Wenn noch jemand was hat, immer her damit! 
Und Danke nochmal.


----------



## orca113 (19. Dezember 2013)

polarwolf schrieb:


> "Die Säulen der Erde" und "Die Tore der Welt" von Ken Follet triffen deine Ansprüche ziemlich genau. Das sind sehr dicke Bücher, die authentisch das mittelalterliche Leben in England darstellen, es gibt weibliche und männliche Charaktere. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie alt deine Schwester ist, Gewalt und Sex kommen auch vor.



Ja sehr gut.

Ziemlich gut auch der Medicus


----------

